# Any Caber hit this Jackpot on Ebay?  Care to share the wealth?



## bobcycles (Jan 5, 2017)

Any Caber get lucky and hit this Auction 2 1/2 months back?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LOT...696105?hash=item2a73c1a1a9:g:dWIAAOSwA3dYEVVp

I would be interested in a couple of Torrington bars, fine with your 'mark up', retail pricing.... etc.....

Feel free to contact me direct if any become available!  Thx!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2017)

when it happened http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/who-won-this-torrington-handlebar-lot.99727/#post-644082


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 5, 2017)

Heard John hit the BIN


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 5, 2017)

Holy smokes !


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 5, 2017)

You could easily make 5x your money back on that deal.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 5, 2017)

Good deal or great deal, it's all under wraps.
Chris


----------



## That bike guy (Jan 6, 2017)

Don't think this is that right section for this. But If you look up the seller of them bars feedback it's not good.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 6, 2017)

I got 6 of em from same seller for $25 each shipped.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 6, 2017)

Some were 281/2" and some 29".


----------



## That bike guy (Jan 6, 2017)

Dang I want one!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah, out here, we call those, 
Cartel Bars.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Jan 7, 2017)

That bike guy said:


> Don't think this is that right section for this. But If you look up the seller of them bars feedback it's not good.





I was just curious after seeing this message and wanted to look at the feedback and got this  "*Private Feedback - *This member, myestate2000_4, has decided to make his/her Feedback comments private" I didn't know that was possible.


----------

